# Warmest, waterproof or windproof full front of the tights?



## mtnbikerva1 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a old pair of VOLER brand bib tights that I like best, but they do not make them any more. They are wind/waterproof from the ankle up! Love it.
I have some top of the line Sugoi winter bibs but the windproof material only goes to just below the knee.
WARM is what I am looking for, and waterproof/windproof makes a huge difference!
Thank you.


----------



## greatscott (Jan 31, 2019)

Voler use to be very reasonably priced as well, but they saw the chance to make money like a lot of cycling retail places did and they raised their prices A LOT. For example I have a crystal fabric rain jacket I bought about 5 years ago which they sold for $14 not on sale, I got it for $12! They have the same darn jacket, just added a zipper instead of velcro closure and now charge $109! I like the jacket a lot, but it isn't worth anywhere near $109, I could have agreed to a price hike up to $20 for the zipper but that's it.

As far as rain pants go that are windproof I got mine through Walmart! NOOOOOOOOOO not Walmart, yes Walmart, and they only cost me $9, and they work just fine in the rain...but I do live in California so it doesn't rain a lot, so they don't get used much at all, but I have used them a couple of times in the last year that I've had them and never got wet nor cold (if it rains where I live it's usually in the winter). I wear them over a tight fitting stretch fleece type of pant to keep the cold from the rain pants from contacting my legs, I get those too from Walmart for around $30. I don't wear them enough to warrant buying expensive pants and rain pants, and they work real well, so why bother paying more? sure they're not so tight fitting to be classified as aero, but I'm riding in the rain and cold, aero is the last thing on my mind!

Because they're not aero I do use a reflective strap on the pants to make sure the pant leg doesn't get into the chain.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd imagine Gore makes some nice waterproof/windproof stuff.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm not sure about waterproof, but the Pearl Izumi Amphib is _very_ warm, windproof in front if not all around, and probably at least water-resistant. They're my go-to bib tights for the coldest, wettest, crappiest winter days.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Bob Ross said:


> I'm not sure about waterproof, but the Pearl Izumi Amphib is _very_ warm, windproof in front if not all around, and probably at least water-resistant. They're my go-to bib tights for the coldest, wettest, crappiest winter days.


Yup, that's what I was going to say - and they are pretty good in the waterproof category too. I have Assos, Gore, Castelli and PI, and the PI AM-Fibs are the warmest easily.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Bob Ross said:


> I'm not sure about waterproof, but the Pearl Izumi Amphib is _very_ warm, windproof in front if not all around, and probably at least water-resistant. They're my go-to bib tights for the coldest, wettest, crappiest winter days.


Agreed. I bought a pair years ago and never wear them anymore because I've gotten old and wimpy about riding when its really cold. 25 is pretty much my limit, and that's for a 17 mile ride into work.Cold and raining .... fug that.


----------

